# Couch lock high vs. Heady high



## cuy103 (May 9, 2009)

Hi all.  Quick question.  I read and heard that (as a general rule) sativa dom plants are "heady" highs and indica dom plants are "couch lock" high.  

I've also read that the clear/cloudy stages of the trichomes will give you a more "heady" high and cloudy/more amber trichomes will give you that "couch lock" high.

What happens when you harvest an indica dom plant when the trichs are at the clear cloudy stages?  You still get that couch lock high, or more heady high?


----------



## Muddy Paws (May 9, 2009)

I usually harvest my indicas a bit early, so I (seem to) get a little less couchlocked right away.

 Ultimately, you get whatever the strain is going to give you, regardless. If you want the heady high- go for for Sats; couchlock - use Indicas.


----------



## cuy103 (May 9, 2009)

Muddy Paws said:
			
		

> Ultimately, you get whatever the strain is going to give you, regardless.


 
Thanks.  I got some Northern Lights going and was just wondering.

I like that couch lock stuff but didn't get it with my last grow.  I grew Desiel Ryders, harvested when trichs were cloudy/amber and all I get is a heady, "wunna go out and do stuff" high.  

Maybe it's the redueralis, low THC content...I don't know.  But I hope I get that couch lock effect with my Northern Lights.


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 9, 2009)

> Now, what happens when you harvest an indica dom plant when the trichs are at the clear cloudy stages? You still get that couch lock high, or more heady high?


For me, I get disappointed. Seems like it isn't as strong, but I like to be 1 step before knocked out when I burn.


----------



## DontPoutDrinkAStout (May 9, 2009)

I've always been able to differentiate between strong indicas and sativas; you're dead on about the types of stone.

I prefer sativas, as I'm a busy guy. But I'd like to have a stash of a good indica kush for goodnight bowls, but we don't get stuff like that in CO very much. Oh well.


----------



## cuy103 (May 11, 2009)

Any other opinions/experiences?


----------



## tcbud (May 11, 2009)

With Northern Lights, I grew some two seasons ago, I found the high very good, my fave I have grown so far.  High heavy but did work well for the arthritis.  Put you in the couch if you smoked more than a hit or two tho.....I harvested with cloudy plus amber, leaves almost looked golden from the trichs.  I grew some Purps last season, and it was a sativa dom, it is a great up and go high, almost like drinking coffee, with a mental kick.
good luck to you


----------



## meds4me (May 11, 2009)

most def the general rule ...purp kush : wanna go where ? 
Lemon diesel: Ughh , get up ???


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 11, 2009)

The best stony sativa I have got was off a 16 week cindy 99 and that stony effect was mild at best...


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (May 12, 2009)

There is a line you can cross where all your hopes and dreams and labor start disintergrating . With that said. The longer you wait for your fruit to ripen is like do you prefer a Green Pepper or Red Pepper?

The red pepper or bud in this case must be left longer in the sun to develop further than the green pepper.. yet both are tasty..

Tthe bending of sunlight as it travels across the universe. It has differering energy levels.

My favorite bud is not the energetic or the pain relieving. I love the creative.

Encourages the flow of energy which is universal and free


----------

